# Meldungen System.out.println auf Fenster umleiten?



## robochris (22. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

gibt es bei Java eine Möglichkeit, die Debugausgaben von System.out.println in ein Fenster umzuleiten?

Gruss,
chris


----------



## Beni (22. Mrz 2008)

Ja, du kannst mit "System.setOut/setErr" die Streams umleiten. Aber einen Stream der z.B. in ein Textfeld schreibt, musst du dir selber zusammenbauen.


----------



## robochris (22. Mrz 2008)

Danke Deiner Hilfe habe ich dazu habe ich auch eine Beispielerklärung gefunden:
http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme35/article1647760.html

Scheint aber ein groesere Aktion zu sein, das ins Programm einzubauen.


----------



## SlaterB (22. Mrz 2008)

warum in fremde Foren schauen, wenn es das hier sicherlich auch gibt? 

die Forum-Suche nach 'System.out umleiten' liefert einiges, z.B.
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=50738


----------

